# bolivian rams stocking and temperature



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm considering adding some bolivian rams to a 38 gallon(36x12x20) planted tank containing two non mated angels, around 15 cardinal tetras, and 5 otto's. I've kept bolivian rams in the past but not with these tank mates. Nor at the higher temperature of around 80-81 degrees which the angels and cardinals seem most comfortable in and i'd rather not mess with it. With that said would bolivians fare ok here? Would 4 be pushing it stocking wise? Two would be cool but i like the behaviour of a group.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Four Bolivian rams should be fine stocking wise, but that temperature is a bit higher than what is preferable for them. They're usually more comfortable at 76 to 78. Why have you got the temp so high? Angels should be quite happy at 76 to 78.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I keep my 4 Bolivian Rams at 80 and they seem fine.. I have regular neon tetras and bleeding hearts in there..


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

I should say the higher temp has been more for the Cardinals, I found them to do a bit better at the higher temp but it could just be me. I can adjust accordingly.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Some tetras prefer higher temps. Your fish will adjust (as long as they aren't WC, it won't be hard). Just acclimate slowly and carefully.

But, if you want mated pairs of B. rams, you'll need more than 4. You should get extra females, then when they pair up, get rid of the excess. Don't get extra males though. Rams are peaceful, but they can fight among themselves (and injure). My dominant female picked on the lesser female.


----------

